# Newbie-Aquascan advice? ~



## londongirl1uk (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi There,

This is my first post so sorry if it's a bit of a waffle!

Basically I had an ectopic 5 years ago and lost my left tube, managed to fall again but then had a miscarriage 3 years ago and have not fallen since. We have been under Barts for almost 2 years and I am going for an aquascan today to confirm a polyp in my womb and also a cyst on my left ovary. I have been diagnosed with endometriosis and pcos.

I had an hsg a few months ago and was in utter agony with it and swore I would never have one done again. Then a few weeks ago the doctor told me I'd need an aquascan to confirm what the hsg had shown. (they're suggesting surgery to remove the polyp and cyst)

I am utterly petrified about this aquascan after the agony of the hsg. I have read other people's posts who felt nothing?! Obviously I'm not a total wuss when it comes to pain having got through the ectopic and miscarriage but the hsg pain was unbearable and I've hardly slept for worrying about this aquascan.

Has anyone been in a similar situation?

Many thanks in advance x


----------



## Strawberry_Angel (Feb 28, 2008)

Just wanted to welcome you from one newbie to another


----------



## londongirl1uk (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you  Was starting to worry nobody talked on here! lol

Leaving for hospital in an hour so doesn't look like I'll get any reassurance over the scan! Oh well, what will be will be 

Thanks again for the message x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

londongirl1uk 
& Welcome to FF  
 
I Hope todays Scan went well - Sorry No one was around earlier 
If ever you have a fairly ugent question or need reasurance, then posting on a board called peer support is normaly the quickest 
along with piutting a hint in the title of the thread, like you did  
Ive not heard of an aquascan myself and My HSG was done under a GA with my laperoscopy many moons ago, 
I'm sorry you found it painful 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, lets hope these tests bring you a reason for not concieving again, has your DH had a SA ?

Endo ~ 
CLICK HERE

PCOS
CLICK HERE

Peer Suport ~
CLICK HERE

St Barts Chit Chat ~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello londongirl1uk, wleocme to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry I didn't see your post until this evening so didn't wish you luck earlier. I hope your scan went ok today and was not too painful. I confess I have never heard of an aquascan or what it entails? Perhaps you can enlighten me.
I hope you got some good results though and, if not I hope you got something from it that will take you forward in a positive way to make a baby soon. Every little step of this journey is a step towards your goal. 

Do let us know how you got on.

C~x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello 

Welcome to FF! 

I haven't been in your shoes hon, I want to give you a big hug though     

This is a fantastic site and I hope you get your BFP soon  

See you around

Love Saila xxxx


----------



## londongirl1uk (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning All,

Thanks for the words of kindness and advice about the site.

The aquascan was a doddle compared to my hsg! lol I was utterly petrified and the staff were brilliant talking to me the whole way through etc and it was over in a flash and just slightly uncomfortable compared to the horrific hsg. (Think I got a rough ride with that as the doctor and nurses were shocked at how painful it had been and were asking who had done it etc.)

It confirmed there is a polyp in my womb cavity and we have booked surgery for May to have this removed and biopsied. Once this is confirmed as ok we start our ivf journey. It's not the best news but we are a step closer to where we want to be hopefully.

Thanks again for the support and anyone with a pending aquascan please don't worry. x



1st baby lost 18/08/03 (ectopic-1 tube lost also)
2nd baby lost 30/07/05 (miscarriage)
TTC for 5yrs in total

OH low sc*endometriosis*pcos*uteral polyp*hsg showed polyp & cysts*aquascan confirm op needed-booked in May 08*IVF needed - will be joining list once polyp and cysts removed*3st 11lb lost


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi londongirl and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im so sorry to hear what u have been through and i wish u all the luck with the future.

Kate xx​


----------

